# Monkey Pod Hollow Form



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a Hollow Form using some of Rob's Monkey Pod. It is done using a technique I learned at WTU from Mark Sanger. 
Comments and Critiques welcome. BTW Rob - this wood is awesome to work with. 

[attachment=18141]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome. Looks like an acorn without the cap thingy. Nice job.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 10, 2013)

beutiful work scott stunning  duck


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats just sweet and that opening is so tiny.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful piece , Nice looking wood too. Well done Mr. Scott.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> This is the kind of work that inspires me to turn HF. I have to know how this is done. Is the bottom cut out and glued back on?



Nope - It is actually parted off about 3/4 of the way up. Once you get the blank rounded you turn a tenon at both ends. Part it off about 3/4 of the way up. Flip the lid portion (the smaller piece) in the chuck and turn it from the inside out.
Then put the base in, turn a seat for the base - as if you were putting a lid on a box. Hollow the base and glue the lid on the base. The shape the inside to what you remember the inside shape to be.. That was the challenge for me... Part it off and your done. It was amazingly simple. I will use that technique a lot more. If you really zoom in you can see the seam. If you did it on a wood with less grain it would be impossible to detect. But who wants wood with less figure?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool, Scott! I think you did a wonderful job on the seam, and I love that shape.

Rob, I'd bet you could lure Scott down there to Florida for a little turning session... Just leave a trail of monkey pod from his shop to yours.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 10, 2013)

Never would have seen the seam had you not explaned how you did it. Very inspirational ! Beautiful wood. Was it turned wet or dry ? I enjoy learning from you experts.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Never would have seen the seam had you not explaned how you did it. Very inspirational ! Beautiful wood. Was it turned wet or dry ? I enjoy learning from you experts.



I never tested the moisture content on a meter. I would estimate it in the teens. Rob shipped me a pallet last summer. I cut it up then and everything has been air drying for about 6 months now.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool! So about 1/8" of material was removed when you parted the piece? it matches back up great!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful turning Scott.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! So about 1/8" of material was removed when you parted the piece? it matches back up great!



Barry - Yes The thinnest parting tool is have is probably about 1/8th. I have parted off bottom before and hollowed from the bottom, but was never able to achieve this tight of a joint and close of a match. The technique is really kind of a no brainer now that I have done it -and probably as basic to him as rounding a blank. It makes sense on all levels - NOW that I have seen it :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

Unless I missed it, you never have told us the dimensions.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Unless I missed it, you never have told us the dimensions.



5" tall x4" wide. It was cut from a bowl blank I sliced from last years pallet of UFW I got from Rob


----------

